# No boats........



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Jus heard on the radio that all boats with more than a 2 ft draft will not be allowed out of Oregon Inlet......per the coast guard


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hifu said:


> Jus heard on the radio that all boats with more than a 2 ft draft will not be allowed out of Oregon Inlet......per the coast guard


I must have missed something . . . What's that all about ?


----------



## reeldude56 (Mar 27, 2015)

http://outerbanksvoice.com/2015/03/28/with-passage-blocked-coast-guard-closes-oregon-inlet/


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

wow


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

been bad all winter with no dredge


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

No more bluefin for a while I guess....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Season closes in 4 days no more bluefin


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The Feds are busy closing waters this year.
They closed the Chesapeake to rec boaters above the Bay Bridge until mid April because of ice.
The ice melted weeks ago....
There is more going on than just locally to a few charter capts.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

One more thing for them to control.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

That's a shame. You can't even get out to moor somewhere else temporarily can you...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

The channel they are using is between 12 and 20 ft deep, boats are having to take their outriggers off to make it through but they were making it. Guess the feds were afraid they would run into the bridge.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The Capts have insurance, or are supposed to.
They damage the bridge, they pay.
Simple.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dena said:


> The Capts have insurance, or are supposed to.
> They damage the bridge, they pay.
> Simple.


Not if they are not using the approved pass channel. Kinda like driving your car on the wrong side of the road..


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I live a long way from the coast but surely the CG and the Army Corps of Engineers had to see this coming. anybody who ever played in a creek as a kid knows that sediment will buildup and choke a stream. It is mind boggling watching the Federal Government sometimes. If my livelihood were in their hands....I'd sue for lost wages as they are responsible to keep that channel open.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

When the Coast Guard says its closed Insurance is voided. No matter what they wont pay. That is why they make the announcement your at your own risk. The top wicked boat went out today!


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

bronzbck1, you talking about the Wicked Tuna TV show?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

US Coast Guard, $32,500 fine if your boat is caught trying to go under the bridge


----------

